# Tips needed on home insemination!



## Brazil

Hi ladies

We are about to start the very exciting journey to TTC with a known sperm donor next week. We have previously had IUI's at a clinic so this is very new to us and will be our first home insemination! We have bought a home insemination pack online which includes a speculum so we can get the sperm closer to the cervix, a plastic syringe with extenders to reach higher up, pre seed lubricant and sterile cups to collect the sperm in. We know we have to wait about 15 mins for the semen to liquefy and then we slowly suck it up through the plastic syringe. We also know that we can't insert the sample to hard as it can damage the sperm or direct it at the cervix as this can cause cervix shock. It would be great to get any other tips from your experiences as we are scared it may go wrong! Also, has anyone had any luck this way first time? 

Many thanks for any help in advance. 

Brazil x


----------



## snagglepat

Wow, it sounds awfully complicated when you do it that way! We kept it simple, and it worked fine for us. We did use sterile pots to collect the sperm in, a fresh pot each time (but you can also bulk buy these from ebay or if you have a friend who is a nurse they can usually pick up a few urine sample pots which are ideal quite easily from work) and a 5ml syringe to draw it up into. That was it. We then just inserted the syringe it's full length (they're about the size of a finger, so not in any way uncomfortable) and depressed the plunger. We then left the syringe in place for a while (sometimes up to an hour depending on how long we could lie there to try and keep the sperm up by the cervix as long as possible). You do get some leakage and I can imagine that with a speculum you'd get an awful lot more than with just a syringe. With the syringe still in place we'd often make sure I had an orgasm as the muscle spasms help the cervix to draw the sperm up and it helps you produce more good fertile mucus to sustain the little swimmers on their journey.

We used no extender tubes - my cervix is about a full finger length inside so we knew the syringe would get it to about the right place anyway and we didn't use any lubricant. This may be TMI but as I was producing fertile mucus at the times we inseminated we didn't need it as a lubricant and figured 'natures own' would be good enough. 

It took us 18 cycles the first time - 12 with my partner and we conceived once on the 11th attempt but miscarried quite early. The next 6 were with me and we caught on the sixth - which resulted in our daughter. This time we conceived on our second attempt but it was really our first attempt once I'd actually started ovulating again. The first last year was just way too early.

I hope some of that helps. It really is quite a simple process, though it looks as though the kit you have could make it more complex. I don't know if that would result in a higher success rate or not - I guess that's your call to make. 

Good luck!

Gina. x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I did similar to Gina when doing home insems, sometimes used a 5mls or a 10 ml syringe which is longer (if you think about the size of a man's erect penis), and once or twice we had an extender tubing on the end. Just used sterile urine pots from the NHS as we're nurses.

We tried for several months and then moved to a clinic (5 yrs ago!) and had a sperm analysis and his sperm is unsuitable for anything but ICSI so that is the route we went.

Good Luck x


----------



## lucky2010

Syringe and a pot only here too. We got pregnant the first time and have a beautiful son. This time we're on our 6th attempt with no success. Are you monitoring your ovulation to make sure your timing is right? Good luck xx


----------



## Brazil

Thanks all for your replies, really helpful. I think as this is our first time we will just stick with the 10ml syringe as it sounds alot easier! Our donor has already had 12 babies from donation so we know he is fertile and I have had the full check up so we are preying it works this time. x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wow 12 children must be super sperm there!!


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi Brazil,
Just to second what the others have said, we only used a pot & syringe too and our home inseminations both worked 2nd time. We didn't even use a sterile pot, as long as it's clean (and VERY importantly, dry!!) it is fine. We just used one of the little plastic pots (small yogurt pot size) that you can buy from any supermarket, with a lid to prevent evaporation/ spillage whilst you're waiting for the sperm to liquify. Make sure that whatever you use has a large enough opening for your donor to be able to deposit his sample without a risk of missing the pot!

In terms of syringes, as the others have said, a 5ml or 10ml syringe is fine & you shouldn't really need the speculum or extenders (I would agree that a speculum would definitely increase the amount of leakage). If you can get hold of any, the food-grade syringes are best as they don't contain any rubber in the seal/ plunger, which can sometimes be damaging to sperm. They're the ones that are used for administering medicine orally to children & can be purchased at chemists. Remember that it's fine to wash it out for next time, as long as you take it apart afterwards & allow it to dry thoroughly in between insems.

When doing the insem, try to avoid getting too many bubbles in the syringe as you draw the sperm up into it. A few bubbles are unavoidable, but I remember that in my first attempt to get as much sperm in the syringe as possible, I ended up with loads of air in too, which resulted in increased leakage once we'd done the insem! 
We always aimed to insem at a time when we could remain laying down for some time afterwards. This gave the sperm a good chance to get well on its journey before gravity interferred!

That's all there is to it really. As the others have said, it's actually quite simple so try to stay relaxed about it & good luck!!

Twobumps x


----------



## snagglepat

Hi Brazil,

Our donor has (I think) 12 children from donation too (our daughter being one of them). He's also a 'Dad' to his own three. There can't be that many of them about so I wonder if he could possibly be the same guy. If so, I can definitely vouch for him too. 

Good luck - and keep us posted!

Gina. x


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi

I just wanted to ask a quick question re AI at home - Ive read loads about needing the swimmers to liquify but after a bit of research Ive read just about as much to say you dont need to - any thoughts on this? thanksx


----------



## babylemonade

It's easier to get it into the syringe if it's more liquid.


good luck x


----------



## pem

syringe and a pot here too....5ml..no speculum....definitely needed to liquify, would never have got it into the syringe otherwise...

good luck with it....


----------



## babylemonade

I'm using preseed this cycle to. I'm hoping it will allow the sperm to survive longer, especially when the inseminations are a little before ovulation. Our donor is going on holiday so we are earlier this month.


Good luck


----------



## maisy1

i decided to try to revive this post as a few extra hints always come in handy


----------



## Glitterintheair

I've bought the natal hypnotherapy CD and was thinking this month I may listen it it after insemination while I'm laying there waiting!  Maybe help me relax


----------



## maisy1

sounds like a good idea glitter. I have some relaxation cds too. I might give them a go next month.
Also, if all you successful home insemination ladies want to tell us how you did it please do.  
It can be a lonely and confusing road when you're going it 'alone'. I've had a few major wobbles on the sanity front this month and could do with all the help I can get on here.

On a more practical level does anyone know where I can get decent syringes with the extended tip. I know someone said they got some on prideangel but I can't seem to see them on there. If anyone could send a link or a pic so I know exactly what I'm looking for x


----------



## Louie34

Hi Girls Sorry I can't really help on the home insemination stuff but just wanted to say thanks to Welsh Ginge we are now listening to the natal hypnotherapy cd and we really like it.We keep falling asleep but I'm sure it is helping us to relax.I am a total stress head and worrier and it is working well for me!We are now on day 4 of Dps down reg injections and I think the cd is helping me to feel more positive about this next journey.Maisy we can totally relate to how you feel.We have both been really up and down in Jan and Feb and everyone around us seems to be pregnant at the mo.We are trying to visualise having our baby and getting there rather than worrying about  how it will happen and the what ifs but have to admit that some days it's easier to do this than others.I am so grateful that I can talk to people on here who understand.Hope you guys are all ok. x


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Am worried I won't get it far enough up sorry if it's tmi

Xx


----------



## Delectable_Sunshine

Hi Maisy, I hope it worked out well for you. Any tips on where to get the syringe with extended tip?


maisy1 said:


> sounds like a good idea glitter. I have some relaxation cds too. I might give them a go next month.
> Also, if all you successful home insemination ladies want to tell us how you did it please do.
> It can be a lonely and confusing road when you're going it 'alone'. I've had a few major wobbles on the sanity front this month and could do with all the help I can get on here.
> 
> On a more practical level does anyone know where I can get decent syringes with the extended tip. I know someone said they got some on prideangel but I can't seem to see them on there. If anyone could send a link or a pic so I know exactly what I'm looking for x


----------



## BabyWanted!

Just reading your thread although I can't relate. We went straight to IVF sperm donation in a fertility clinic. Just was interested in reading about your home insemination. Were you successful? Hopefully you can give an update. 



Brazil said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> We are about to start the very exciting journey to TTC with a known sperm donor next week. We have previously had IUI's at a clinic so this is very new to us and will be our first home insemination! We have bought a home insemination pack online which includes a speculum so we can get the sperm closer to the cervix, a plastic syringe with extenders to reach higher up, pre seed lubricant and sterile cups to collect the sperm in. We know we have to wait about 15 mins for the semen to liquefy and then we slowly suck it up through the plastic syringe. We also know that we can't insert the sample to hard as it can damage the sperm or direct it at the cervix as this can cause cervix shock. It would be great to get any other tips from your experiences as we are scared it may go wrong! Also, has anyone had any luck this way first time?
> 
> Many thanks for any help in advance.
> 
> Brazil x


----------

